# Square & Red!!!! Awwwwww



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

Dear fellow comrades!

Any idea where can i get a piece of the Squarish faced Poljot International watch? It comes with striking Red coloured dial and a seconds sub-dial @ the 9 o'clock position with a BIG "CCCP" just below the 12 O'clock position. It is awwwwwweeeesomeeeely HUGE & OUTSTANDING!!! Can't find a picture of it anywhere so i would just have to describe the aforementioned.

It seems like a RED LIGHT to attract passer bys! hahaha.









Ke, thanks!

Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

How about on the poljot international website ?

its called the CCCP - though IMHO You can spend much less money and get something just as garish from Raketa or Vostok.

Enjoy!


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

Hiya!

Yup, that's it! It's indeed the CCCP. Well, you are absolutely right. @ that price, we can probably get a number of Raketas & Vostoks. Any idea what movement are they using? Poljot? Or PI's own?

Thanks for the info!









Regards,

Adrian


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

I believe the movement is a Molnija hand-wind,

same as in this PI model of mine :


















Reagrds,

Nick


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am an official agent for Poljot International watches and can obtain all available models to special order at very good prices.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Roy said:


> I am an official agent for Poljot International watches and can obtain all available models to special order at very good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can vouch for that !!!









Regards,

Nick.


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

Roy said:


> I am an official agent for Poljot International watches and can obtain all available models to special order at very good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh! Roy's the saviour! Will be interested in that piece, perhaps you can let me know the total price







And oh yeah, does it come with a red leather band as well?

Thanks!









Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The Molnja 3603 or the Poljot 3105 - PI do not do their own movements (yet)

When I meant silly prices I meant QVC of course.... I had forgotten Roy was an official agent...



nchall said:


> I believe the movement is a Molnija hand-wind,
> 
> same as in this PI model of mine :
> 
> ...


----------

